# This was kinda embarrassing..



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

and also quite scary! My year old steer tried to mount me today!!!
I was in with the cattle while a truck was delivering hog fuel into the cattle area, and 'Stewie' came from behind, and ... yes, his front legs went up onto my shoulders.... Let me tell you, ya cant stand with an 800 lb cow on your shoulders! I went right into the mud and hoped that I wouldn't get stepped on.
The delivery driver said "I've never seen that!!" and while it's nice to know that I've still "got it"... it was quite unsettling. 
Stewie had one undescended testicle, so it missed being banded... it seems there is still testosterone in them there parts!
I took a baseball bat in with me when I fed them tonight... and never turned my back on my good friend Stewie. 
You know they say, once you've had black (angus) ya never go back..
Life on the farm is always interesting!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, it was a good thing he didn't hurt you. The size of cows scare me so I don't think I could go back in after that.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like he's ready for the freezer!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He was a bottle baby, so he's been super friendly.. in the good way, up till now. He's only gonna live for one more year, so I hate to spend alot to get it fixed.. unless I have to. (and I may have to.. )


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

How good are your fences, and how close are the nearest cows? We used to lease one of our fields to a friend with cattle, and the neighbor also had cattle. Found one of his "steers" in there one day and never did figure out how he got over, but they butchered him and found out he was still half bull.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank God you are ok. That could of been really bad. We have a friend who was pressed between a wall and a steer, and his hips, leg, and foot are twisted sideways from it. He's a farmer but quite crippled up and walk with a cane now.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Note to self......not owning cattle! Glad your ok.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We just have 3..a cow a young bull and a young steer. All are together behind hi tencile and electric. Like I said, it's all been a happy family till today...I guess he wanted me in the family too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

MilknHoney honey, a half castrated bull is worse than a bull or a steer. Get thyself some steaks I boigers NOW.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Not to mention if he gets the cow pregnant rather than your bull, you could get more like him (cryptorchidism is genetic.)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The farm I worked on got a Swiss dairy bull in a trade one year. He was the sweetest boy. Or at least he was up until he could pick the back end of the F150 pick off the ground with his head. Over time the testosterone just over took his niceness though and by the age of three or four, you didnt dare go into his pen without first distracting him with food.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, believe me, Stewie won't live to see 3 or 4...one more year or even 8 months is all he needs to get big enough . I'm just going to have to watch out more,... And carry the bat


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh year! I'm glad you're okay!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness, good thing you didn't get hurt!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A couple things. It doesn't matter if they are cryptorchids or not. A steer will attempt to ride another "animal" just like he has all the hormones. Pay attention to any and all perfume or scent you might be wearing. Anything....ANYTHING (been around your buck??? doe in heat???)....with a musk in it will trigger that reaction. And....not to get personal, but your monthly cycle will trigger it also. We had 4H steers (and all were truly castrated) and I still had to be careful when I had my period...they would try to ride me during that time. and, 2....Dairy bulls are worse than any other...period. They, for some reason, get meaner and meaner as time goes by.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

milk and honey said:


> Well, believe me, Stewie won't live to see 3 or 4...one more year or even 8 months is all he needs to get big enough . I'm just going to have to watch out more,... And carry the bat


Please don't wait.
A friend grew up on dairy farm. She had a half job done & the dude was crazy. She could tell just by his behavior.

Yes they will ride each other but this is not normal at all.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yes, be so careful  I know of an experienced farmer who was killed by his bull


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry this sounds bad but beat the hell out of him!!! Bottle babies look at you not as a human who is in charge but a herd animal. My bottle Barbie cow.....female did the same thing to me when I was trying to graft a calf on her. After she got her butt whipped she never tried to do it again. I think its just a bottle Barbie thing since I had a pet bull once and my parents would always get onto me about me having him as a pet but I knew he was a bull and was very firm with him and I used to go out and sit with him and eat potato chips with him and he would let me get on him. But since you now know he looks at you as a herd member not someone in charge just keep a eye on him and if you still need to do things in the pen with him and I'm sure you will I would start to be firm with him he needs to learn not to push into your personal space.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Great advice all! Thanks! I have been SO snuggle-y with Stewie, cause he was just that type of young animal..and always came up for affection. I totally understand that he sees me as part of the herd! Perhaps I'll give the job of feeding the cows to my husband ...? (Tee hee)
I use very little scent...had a hysterectomy, and all the does should be bred... But I could have buck scent on me at any time. I can tell you, he won't be getting more snuggles!!! Thanks everyone for your concern..this is the only place that I could look for help with this one...not really "Facebook appropriate"...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ lol I hear ya. Some of my friends just drop their jaw and look at he on some of my animal related story's  let me tell you I to this day never told anyone my cow tried to hump me till now lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the reason that cattle prods were invented (similar to the bat but with more bite). The bucks in rut can make me more careful and nervous, let alone a bull.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not just steers you have to worry about, my premie/bottle baby tried riding me if I payed more attention to my other two "pet" cows. I kicked her in the chest and punched her in the nose. I never turned my back on her after that or got stuck in a corner..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Eek! Scary stuff, and cattle are incredibly strong, and heavy! They can definitely pick the back end of a truck up, and they definitely can sling a 1300lb horse in the air! I had Hereford bull a while back and his favorite thing to do was sling around the mare that was snotty to him when he was a baby. He was a bottle calf that the kids always played with, but when he was bigger it was dangerous to be in the pen because he always wanted to play. He was very sweet and incredibly easy to handle, but didn't exactly know he was too big to play.

I'd get a cattle prod or something like that, because when they are determined, a baseball bat to them is like being slapped with a ruler.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

You also have to watch your heifer if she comes in , because a lot of times just before mine stand-they will try to mount the bull or other heifers and all that hormone floating around is dangerous. Even when they are just running around the pasture, they get really more excitable and they won't consider you a even a blip in the road when they are chasing around!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yikes! Glad you are okay. Cattle can be so dangerous. I've heard angus have a real attitude problem as well. You may want to pen him away from other animals and somewhere so you don't have to go in his pen to feed. If you do, make sure to let someone know. I've heard bottle fed bulls are the worst and since he has an undescended testicle still, he will behave more and more like a bull as he gets older. For your own safety, you may want to put him in the freezer sooner than later.


----------



## SmokinGoat (Dec 7, 2013)

I've had show heifers do that to me in the field, and once or twice in the showring lol oops! I would always take some sort of stick with me now that he has done it once and try not to turn my back on him, he probably just thinks it is a game and isn't trying to hurt you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:shocked: Wow ,that is scary but geez , did you have to make is so funny :slapfloor:
Im glad your OK , but holy cow :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> MilknHoney honey, a half castrated bull is worse than a bull or a steer. Get thyself some steaks I boigers NOW.


:slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> You know they say, once you've had black (angus) ya never go back..


I told my bf this story, and he almost died laughing. and then, he had an idea! that tag line, would be GREAT as a steak house that serves black angus steaks. resto name would be "Black (Angus)", and the tag line would be that. lol!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Milk and Honey,

I just saw this come up today. Oh Dear. I am glad you are ok. A long time ago I use to raise charolais and let me tell you I was never out in the cattle fields without my trusty pot! I had a large old semi-heavy metal pot that was easy to carry and use to deter certain encounters. I had been very lucky until we ended up receiving two cows from a friend as a gift. . . Well one was pretty mean. She broke through a fence to charge me while I was feeding the dogs. Thank goodness at that time my father had handcrafted me a very large dog house that was designed to look like an outhouse. I dove through the door and into this heavy made dog house and one of my dogs at that time came to my rescue.

At that time the cow was big enough and with her behavior we decided she would be better meat then breeding stock so she was sold. 

(for a side note I do not believe in abusing animals, but there is a difference between defending yourself and abusive. When an animal is that strong and has a temper you need away to keep them off of you)

Please be careful while feeding.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm glad your ok! He's still very much a bull. Be careful! He's obviously looking for love 
Really glad your alright! At least you have another good story.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

"Pet" cattle are the second deadliest/ most people injured by cattle next to Holstein bulls.
I am asked constantly by clients how they will possibly be able to butcher there steer when the time comes. I promise them that they should trust me when I say they will be ready. 
Every one of them tells me when the time comes "How did you know? You were so right!" 
They start off as pets or calm easy to manage youngins and when they turn teenagers  Well you all probably know .
Lol! They get to a certain age/time in there lives that they get more "playful", aggressive and destructive. 
In your case you have added testosterone on top of it and its a recipe for disaster.
Be careful  Hope there aren't anymore "assaults"  lol


----------

